# "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2012)

*"Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther​*Wie immer mit der ausdrücklichen Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns.
Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



			
				Dr. Thomas Günther schrieb:
			
		

> *Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion​*
> Ich bin für die Fusion.
> Aus Überzeugung.
> Nicht, weil mich das Thema „Fusion“ nervt.
> ...


----------



## ivo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Weiterhin nimmt der VDSF seine Basis nicht ernst – und auch nicht die des DAV.


 
Das trifft auch auf den DAV zu. Die Legitimation hat man sich nicht von der Basis geholt, sondern nur von Delegierten...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Zitat von *Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion​*

Ich bin für die Fusion. 
Aus Überzeugung. 

Sie betrifft mich, sie hat neben Vorteilen auch Nachteile für mich. Aber  sie ist richtig, sie muss gemacht werden. Ich nehme sie in Kauf, weil  sie eine Chance ist, die überfällige Modernisierung einzuleiten, die in  der deutschen Angelfischerei so dringend notwendig ist. 

Deine Überzeugung in Ehren, aber haben nicht *alle* involvierten Personen überdeutlich gezeigt, dass sie an Veränderungen nicht das geringste Interesse haben. Und wenn doch, dass dabei keineswegs die Interessen der Angler im Vordergrund stehen?

Das sehen alle Landesverbände im DAV und im VDSF genauso.

Das ist eine mutige Behauptung. Ich halte dagegen, dass es der Mehrzahl der Landesverbände beider Parteien inzwischen ganz einfach auf den Sack geht und sie froh sind, wenn dieses Theater zu Ende ist. Egal wie, dann stört wenigstens nichts mehr im Föderalistischen Rumwurschteln.

An der Basis gibt es eine beachtliche Zahl von Anglerinnen und Angler,  die davon nicht überzeugt sind. Das ist verständlich, haben doch die  beiden Fusionspartner wenig bis nichts unternommen, um die Basis auf dem  Weg hin zu einem einheitlichen Anglerverband in Deutschland  mitzunehmen. 

Nicht, weil Fusion ein Selbstläufer wäre. 

Sie haben jedwede Diskussion über Ob und Wie der Fusion mit der Basis „bestmöglich“ verhindert. 

Richtig. Und warum? Weil sie etwas zum Vorteil derer verändern wollen, die sie ignoranterweise permanet im Dunkeln stehen lassen? 

Durch kürzeste Mitwirkungsfristen. 

Durch Verheimlichung der streitigen Inhalte. 

Diesen Kritikern ist mehr als deutlich zu verstehen gegeben worden, dass  man sie nicht als Impulsgeber für Verbesserungen des Fusionskonzeptes  sieht, sondern als Störenfriede, die man von der Willensbildung  ausschließen muss. 

Das hat man sogar noch mit öffentlichen Diffamierungen garniert.

Und nochmal, woher soll man dabei auch nur einen Funken Hoffnung hegen, dass sich die Beteiligten nach der Fusion ändern?
Das hat zum letzten mal ein gewisser Saulus vor rund 2000 Jahren geschafft. Und selbst dabei ist es fraglich, ob es sich nur um eine Legende handelt.


Vertrauen hat man dadurch nicht gewonnen. 
Dabei spüren selbst die gewählten Gestalter, dass ohne Vertrauen kein Fusionsprozess gelingen kann. 

Aber das Präsidium des VDSF scheint zu glauben, dass es selbst neues  Vertrauen in die Fusion schaffen kann. So steht es in seiner neuesten  Erklärung. Auch hier greift man zu kurz und meint nur das Vertrauen der  Verhandlungspartner auf Chefebene des DAV. 

Richtig, weil für die Herren die Angler gar nicht existent sind.


Vom Vertrauensverlust der Basis ist keine Rede. Was mehr als erstaunt, nach dreimaligem Scheitern der Verhandlungen. 

Es ist ihnen schlicht und einfach egal.

Weiterhin nimmt der VDSF seine Basis nicht ernst – und auch nicht die  des DAV. Stattdessen spielt er auf Zeit. Ein weiteres Jahr soll  herausgeschunden werden, weil urplötzlich innerhalb des VDSF keine  Mehrheit mehr für eine Fusion nach Zeitplan vorhanden sei. Was mag den  Landesverbänden, wenn sie sich völlig überraschend so positioniert haben  sollten, an Schauermärchen erzählt worden sein? 

Schafft es beim Partner Vertrauen, wenn man im November einstimmig dafür  votiert und fünf Monate später keine Mehrheit mehr für den gemeinsam  beschlossenen Weg haben will?

 Doch damit nicht genug. Jetzt will man die eigenen  Mitgliedsorganisationen zwingen, bis zur Sommerpause „final“ die  Kandidaten für das künftige Fusionspräsidium zu nominieren. 

Angeblich, weil man sie dem Deutschen Fischereiverband im August  vorstellen müsse. Platter und durchsichtiger kann man nicht mehr  tricksen. DAV und VDSF sind zwar Mitglieder im DFV, aber nichts zwingt  sie, ihre internen Personalentscheidungen dem Berufsverband zur  Genehmigung vorzulegen. Schon gar nicht, wenn man erst in mehr als einem  Jahr fusionieren will. 

Soll hier vorgeführt werden, dass die Kritiker insbesondere innerhalb der Initiative Pro DAFV nichts zuwege bringen? 

Vertrauensbildung, indem die eigenen Landesverbände gegen den „Fusionspartner“ ausgespielt werden? 

Das ist nicht nur fusionsfeindlich, das ist sogar schäbig. 

So schäbig wie das ganze drumherum und zwar von Anfang an.

Mal sehen, ob sich das alle gefallen lassen.

Natürlich. Wenn bis jetzt niemand auf die Barrikaden gegangen ist, warum sollte er das zukünftig tun?

 Immer mehr zeigt sich, das die Strukturen des VDSF dringend notwendigen  Modernisierungen wie einer Fusion gegenüber sperrig sind. Und es sind  nicht nur die Strukturen, es sind auch die handelnden Personen. 

Es zeigt sich nicht "immer mehr". Es ist genau das, was ich/wir seit Beginn predigen. Es war vorhersehbar und angesichts der Entwicklung im VDSF in den letzten 30 Jahren vollkommen logisch.

Immer mehr Landesverbände erkennen aber, dass es so nicht weiter gehen  kann. Sie erkennen auch, dass es  mit diesem Präsidium nicht weitergehen  wird. Bislang hat sich niemand getraut, die Weichen für einen Wechsel  zu stellen. Auch wenn bereits zwei große Landesverbände die Forderung  nach Amtsverzicht gestellt haben; dieses ist erst der Anfang. 

Auch hier die Frage, woher der Glaube an das Erkennen kommt? Ein Anfang? Ja, vielleicht, nein hoffentlich, der Anfang vom Ende.

Aber allem Anschein nach wird es ohne einen schmerzhaften Schnitt im VDSF nicht vorangehen. 
Derjenige, den man schont, versucht die Zukunft gegen den Willen der  Basis zu steuern, aber auch gegen den Willen der Landesverbände. Wie  lange werden diese Landesverbände das vor ihren Mitgliedern vertreten  können, was für jedermann sichtbar unvertretbar ist?

 Wer sein eigenes Haus nicht bestellen kann – und genau das muss man der  deutschen Angelfischerei derzeit leider bescheinigen – vor dessen  Karren spannt sich zu Recht kein Politiker.


Röttgen hat doch im Moment nix zu tun. Westerwelle wäre auch ein Kandidat für die Zukunft. Ansonsten wird sich schon eine gescheiterte Existenz finden, die man vor den Karren spannen kann. 

Und wieso überhaupt ein Politiker? Wie wäre es mal mit jemandem, der sich auskennt oder beratungswillig ist?

Nein, Deine Zeilen bestärken mich in meiner Meinung, dass *beide* Verbände durch massivste Mitgliederaustritte ihrer Existenzgrundlage entzogen werden müssen.
Vielleicht kann man dann aus der Asche etwas gescheites aufbauen.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Tja, das sind Schlussfolgerungen aus dem Befund, die so zutreffen mögen. Ich weiß es aber nicht, ob sie zutreffen.

Grundsätzlich müssten wir doch alle von der Veränderbarkeit der Situation ausgehen, sonst bräuchten wir uns weder hier noch anderswo einzusetzen und könnten die Zeit am Wasser verbringen.

Dafür, dass sich die Organisationen selbst auflösen oder ihnen in Scharen die Mitglieder weglaufen, sehe ich keine Anzeichen.

Ich verstehe, dass man aus verschiedenen Gründen vieles negativ bewerten muss - das tue ich ja auch. Ich bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass es so schwarz nicht gesehen werden müßte, wenn wir durch entsprechende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände informiert würden. Beim VDSF wird ja nicht mal die Liste der Präsidiumsmitglieder im Internet veröffentlicht!


----------



## ivo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Beim VDSF wird ja nicht mal die Liste der Präsidiumsmitglieder im Internet veröffentlicht!



Na dann weißt du ja wie die Zukunft aussehen wird...

Kritisches hinterfragen ist nicht gewollt und wird sofort als persönlicher Affront aufgefasst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, dass man aus verschiedenen Gründen vieles negativ bewerten muss - das tue ich ja auch. Ich bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass es so schwarz nicht gesehen werden müßte, wenn wir durch entsprechende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände informiert würden. Beim VDSF wird ja nicht mal die Liste der Präsidiumsmitglieder im Internet veröffentlicht!



Rchtig, man müsste nicht so schwarz sehen, wenn die Verbände die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit pflegen würden.

Das tun sie aber nicht, haben sie noch nie getan. 
Ergo bleibt nur schwarz übrig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Rchtig, man müsste nicht so schwarz sehen, wenn die Verbände die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit pflegen würden.
> 
> Das tun sie aber nicht, haben sie noch nie getan.
> Ergo bleibt nur schwarz übrig.


Eben - so einfach ist das....


----------



## raubangler (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



ivo schrieb:


> Das trifft auch auf den DAV zu. Die Legitimation hat man sich nicht von der Basis geholt, sondern nur von Delegierten...



Die Delegierten sind die Basis - wir reden hier von einem Verband......

Das wird im Eroeffnungstroet auch ein wenig schwammig umschifft.
Aber die Saat ist ja, wie man sieht, aufgegangen.


----------



## ivo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Die Delegierten vertreten die Basis, sie sind sie nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Naja, was hat sich jetzt eigentlich praktisch verändert?
Nix eigentlich.....

VDSF-Präsidium und ihm anhängende Landesverbände haben eingesehen, dass eine Fusion 2012 nur möglich ist, wenn man jede Information, Diskussion und reale demokratische Mitbestimmung der Angler unter den Tisch fallen lässt (nicht, dass die das bisher gestört hätte ;-)))....

Und die Initiative "Pro DAFV" will trotzdem eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF noch 2012 erpressen, obwohl allen klar ist, dass die Zeit für eine vernünftige Fusion viel zu kurz ist und es daher nur zur reinen Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF kommen kann...

Die Inititative Pro DAFV will wohl deswegen unbedingt noch 2012 den DAV in den VDSF pressen, weil ansonsten Bayern und Thüringen durch ihre Kündigungen beim VDSF mit Austritt zum 01.01. 2013 nicht mehr mitmauscheln können ab 2013...

Und der DAV-Bund wartet nun mal ab, ob und wann sich der VDSF-Bund - in dem Falle das VDSF-Präsidium, dem ja von den VDSF-Landesverbänden EINSTIMMIG das Vertrauen ausgesprochen und das mit der Verhandlung EINSTIMMIG beauftragt wurde - sich zum verhandeln mal meldet.

Dem VDSF-Präsidium wurde ja auch EINSTIMMIG von ALLEN VDSF-Landesverbänden zugestanden, die Verhandlungen jederzeit abbrechen zu können..

Verhandlungspartner sind ja aber nunmal immer noch die Bundesverbände. 
Es liegen dazu sowohl beim VDSF wie beim DAV gültige Beschlüsse von Verbandsaussschüssen und Hauptversammlungen vor, an die sich die jeweiligen Bundesverbände halten MÜSSEN.

Würden die Landesverbände (egal ob DAV oder VDSF) aus der Inititative "Pro DAFV" es also wirklich ernst meinen, müssten sie also erstmal außerordentliche Hauptversammlungen einberufen, um Beschlüsse zu fassen, die ihnen dann genehm sind. 

Bzw. die dann die Verhandlungsführung auch in kompetente Hände statt in Bundesverbandspräsidiumshände  legen würde (wobei das bei den Trümmmertruppen VDSF und DAV eher schwierig sein dürfte, da jemand zu finden, dem man Kompetenz und Vertrauen auch zutrauen würde...). 

Da sie das nicht tun, gelten zum einen schon juristisch die bisher gültigen Beschlüsse, die ja auch alle der Initiative angehörende nLandesverbände brav mit abgenickt hatten....

Und es ist zum anderen auch davon auszugehen, dass eben keine Mehrheit für eine andere Vorgehensweise oder eine Übernahme des DAV schon in 2012 vorhanden ist - weder in VDSF noch DAV - sonst wären ja schon lange außerordentliche HVs einberufen worden. 

Das VDSF-Präsidium wird sicher nichts dagegen haben, wenn alles so bleibt. 

Denn wenn die Übernahme des DAV nicht 2012 klappt, sind die Thüringer raus und damit hätte dann wohl das Präsidium wieder eine Mehrheit im VDSF - zumindest könnten die "Störenfriede" aus Bayern und Thüringen nicht mehr mitmauscheln..

Und auch der DAV kann nun beruhigt abwarten, da laut geltenden Beschlüssen und dem Zeitplan eine Übernahme in 2012 kaum zu erwarten ist.

Man darf bis dato also davon ausgehen (jedenfalls dann, wenn sich Verbände und Funktionäre an die nach wie vor geltenden Beschlüsse von VDSF und DAV halten) , dass 2012 keine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF erfolgen dürfte.

*Ab 2013 haben wir dann also 3 Gruppen:*
1.: 
Einen Rumpf-VDSF 

2.: 
Einen DAV 

3.: 
Die aus dem VDSF ausgetretenen Landesverbände Bayern (Ende 2013) und Thüringen (Anfang 2013) und einen von denen angeführten wirren Haufen der Initiative "Pro DAFV", die in ihren jeweiligen Verbänden ja nix zustande gebracht haben und sich bis jetzt einen Dreck um von ihnen mitgefasste und gültige Beschlüsse scheren - sondern trotz dieser Beschlüsse nun auf einmal alles anders machen wollen.. 


Interessanterweise hat ja der Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband, Mitinitiator der Initiative "Pro DAFV", im Gegensatz zu VDSF-Bayern und VDSF-Thüringen keinen Austritt aus dem Dachverband beschlossen.

Was satzungsgemäß bedeutet, dass Brandenburg frühestens zum 01.01. 2014 aus dem DAV austreten könnte.

Und das auch nur, wenn (Fristenwahrung) bis zum September diesen Jahres dazu eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung einberufen werden würde und sich dann auch eine satzungsändernde Mehrheit zum Austritt aus dem DAV in Brandenburg finden würde, ansonsten eben frühester Austrittstermin 2015..

Was und wie also von diesem ganzen nicht gerade durch Glaubwürdigkeit und Kompetenz ausstrahlenden Verbandshaufen in Bund und Land, VDSF wie DAV, und den sie tragenden Funktionären da in den nächsten Wochen, Monaten und Jahren noch kommen wird, dürfte also weiterhin interessant bleiben..

*Nur eines scheint sicher bei diesen unsäglichen real existierenden Verbänden:
Immer noch spielt dabei alles mögliche einer Rolle - Nur nicht die berechtigten Interessen der Angler.....*


----------

